

Is Facebook Down? Yes. Outage Has Lasted An Hour And Counting - 10dpd
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/is-facebook-down/

======
tokenadult
Facebook is working just fine for me. I made sure to check various friends'
profiles (timelines) and various secret groups, as well as my own profile and
my home page, and it is all working fine as of 7:38pm CDT in the United
States. Moreover, no one is talking about an outage among my friends, and
there don't seem to be any big gaps in the times noted for various replies.

------
10dpd
What is also interesting is that the Facebook comments box at the bottom of
the article displays a

'This webpage is not available. The connection to www.facebook.com was
interrupted.' error.

Wonder how many sites this is going to impact..

------
will_work4tears
Working fine for me, 13 minutes after the link was posted.

------
sehugg
I can't log in right now. But someone else on my network (who was already
logged in) reports no problem.

------
area51mafia
My loading of Facebook has been incredibly slow over the last hour, with it
timing out several times.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Yep, working here, but verrrrrrrry slow.

------
laundrysheet1
It's definitely up for me.

